# Veneer Stone over top of Acrylic stucco



## KristopherLemon (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone put veener stone on top of a acrylic stucco? I am thinking about going over the stucco with lathe then do my scratch coat. Or would a modified mortar be strong enough to bond to the acryclic. Or should i try and remove the stucco and start from fresh.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If it is EFIS you will probably need to take it to the sheathing.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

as silly as it sounds,you can make acrylic stucco stick to regular scratch coat but you cant make regular scratch coat stick to acrylic(for long anyway).

Take it down to ply.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

but wouldn't it stick to the lathe Gabe? i mean can't you put traditional stucco over foam?

i think i'ts not a smart idea over efis with out detailing the penetrations to drain out to daylight,but it would seem to me it could be done no?


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

no....l wouldnt ...lookin for issues if you do....cut it back,take it out..do it right


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CanCritter said:


> no....l wouldnt ...lookin for issues if you do....cut it back,take it out..do it right


so you can't put traditional stucco over foam,is that what your saying?


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

you can with lath


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

which means...


----------



## KristopherLemon (Mar 3, 2012)

So would it be possible to apply a new modified scratch coat then apply the stone. What kind of mix do you think would stick to it. It isnt eifs its a cement base then acrylic top coat. I was thinking maybe a s, thinset, welbond blend.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

you could do it what they are saying is there would be a concern over water penetrating through the EIFS do to the attachment points of lath. can it be done yes is there a chance you could have issues yes. would I do it? depends on the budget and risk involved. heavy water area? is it a protected area under a big overhang? freeze thaw cycle average rain fall. All of these are considerations.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

KristopherLemon said:


> So would it be possible to apply a new modified scratch coat then apply the stone. What kind of mix do you think would stick to it. It isnt eifs its a cement base then acrylic top coat. I was thinking maybe a s, thinset, welbond blend.


over lathe,aren't you listening?it was in your first post:blink:


----------



## KristopherLemon (Mar 3, 2012)

Well theres lots of possible options. Im just trying to figure out what one is going to work best. If I have to I will rip it all of and start from scratch. But Im trying to see if anyone has done this before and if anything would bond to that acrylic coat. There is no foam. Its sheathing, paper, lathe, cement scratch and acrylic top coat.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If that is the case, then you need something to bond with the acrylic. I do not know of any product that would do so and allow you to attach 14 PPSF adhered veneer.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

my concern would be with all the law suits pertaining to acryilc...yours has no foam so thats a plus and was my main concern however your gona have to find something to make it stick good...have put stone over alota things but never acrylic...l imagine it has a surface a good mortar could stick to...

seeing as its done the way it is would try....l would mix up some weldbond,thinset and type S cement...would enshure mortar is perfect to give you that suction your after...a dry mortar will have you replaceing poped stone down the road 

youll be fine as long as mortar is right...my main concerns re the foam leave you open to warrenttee issues from prievious install if theres ever a issue....re water behind foam and frezze thaw issues.......


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

If the lath is applied I see no problems myself, so long as the lath is fastened to studs. Not my area of expertise though


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> but wouldn't it stick to the lathe Gabe? i mean can't you put traditional stucco over foam?
> 
> i think i'ts not a smart idea over efis with out detailing the penetrations to drain out to daylight,but it would seem to me it could be done no?


I am not saying it isnt possible,I am just saying good luck figuring out how thick foam is and pushing nails/screws into studs :laughing:

I seen 5" foam around here,thats new fashion,you will never push through that. Besides from my understanding acrylic is synthethic while any regular scratch coat is to an extent organic and therefore does not bond to synthethic surfaces well.


----------



## Pederson Stucco (Jun 19, 2012)

*Veneer over stucco*

The lath over foam is best. Here in Portland we are seeing a new code requiring foam insulation and we attach .34 exp. lath with screws through the foam and sheathing to the studs. We also lath over icf foam shells and its the same process. The base coat with an embedded mesh used to skim EIFS will hold but be wary of the weight of the stones literally peeling the finish/basecoat/mesh right off the face of the foam. Once the mesh and basecoat is cut it will peel right off with very little effort


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pederson Stucco said:


> The lath over foam is best. Here in Portland we are seeing a new code requiring foam insulation and we attach .34 exp. lath with screws through the foam and sheathing to the studs. We also lath over icf foam shells and its the same process. The base coat with an embedded mesh used to skim EIFS will hold but be wary of the weight of the stones literally peeling the finish/basecoat/mesh right off the face of the foam. Once the mesh and basecoat is cut it will peel right off with very little effort


I did not entirely get your post,but I am willing to bet money that if you have no problems peeling base and fiberglass,its probably because fiberglass was not embedded into base,but just tacked on and skimmed over.:no:

I fixed ton of work like that,hope my competition still does that (I know they do) :clap:


----------



## Pederson Stucco (Jun 19, 2012)

Even properly embedded mesh will peel off. The mesh/base coat/finish layer comes off with a very thin layer of foam attached.Another thing to remember is that in areas with high enough temperatures the foam can literally shrink back from the heat and delaminate from the foam leaving the mesh/base and finish hanging like a sheet.The EIFS websites will be able to supply the stats for the amount of weight the system can support before it pulls away. EPS foam is comprised by volume of 90% air and only 10% material.The actual peeling away I have seen was all caused by vandals. The shrinkage due to heat problem I saw happening in Hawaii and So California.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pederson Stucco said:


> Even properly embedded mesh will peel off. The mesh/base coat/finish layer comes off with a very thin layer of foam attached.Another thing to remember is that in areas with high enough temperatures the foam can literally shrink back from the heat and delaminate from the foam leaving the mesh/base and finish hanging like a sheet.The EIFS websites will be able to supply the stats for the amount of weight the system can support before it pulls away. EPS foam is comprised by volume of 90% air and only 10% material.The actual peeling away I have seen was all caused by vandals. The shrinkage due to heat problem I saw happening in Hawaii and So California.


Must be a weather thing,because here its peeling only from shoddy workmanship.


On other note,you ever seen rust in Acrylic finish?


----------

